# Six-point play



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Last night on a particular play (Cavs-Nets), Carter drew two defenders and passed the ball to Collins under the basket for a potential dunk, but Gooden flagrant-fouled him as Collins flung the ball up and it went in. So the Nets (after the made bucket) got one FT and possession. They made the FT and hit a 3, making it a 6 point play. I don't know if I have ever seen anything like that before. Normally the ball is nowhere near the basket in flagrant foul situations.

Anyone recall any other plays like this that they might have seen before?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah kind of stupid that a supposed flagrant foul was so violent that the dude was able to lay the ball in the basket while being flagrantly fouled.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

not a 6 point play. a 6 point possession however.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

DuMa said:


> not a 6 point play. a 6 point possession however.


Exactly, six point play is 6 points, scored with 1 shot, and additional fts, which is not possible I think.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And you could have infinite amount of points per possession if you kept rebounding missed free throws, and the other team kept getting techs. I wonder what the record is for most points in one trip down the floor.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Aurelino said:


> Anyone recall any other plays like this that they might have seen before?


Last night the Jazz had a 7 point possession. That was the highest I've ever seen before.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In college with two shots for a tech, there is the potential for some large possessions. I once remember Dean Smith going nuts towards the end of his career (I think it was a tournament game) and getting three technicals.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

DuMa said:


> not a 6 point play. a 6 point possession however.


I guess that's what I meant.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Last night the Jazz had a 7 point possession. That was the highest I've ever seen before.


Ronnie Brewer gets a breakaway foul, makes two free throws, they keep the ball, Fisher hit's a 3 and gets the foul, misses the free throw, Boozer tips it in for 2.

Now THAT'S something you don't see every day.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol pretty good


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imagine shooting a 3 and someone hits you hard on the head for a flagrant foul, while you are on the breakaway... a buzzer shot for example but you shot it a bit too early with about .7 seconds left. You shoot first 3, get fouled on the break away and its a flagrant. Which means 3 points from the 3, 2 FT shots from the breakaway foul, you make both. Thats 5 points. Plus the FT from the 3 point FG, thats 1 point. And you get the ball with .7 seconds left and you hit a 3 at the buzzer... and you get fouled, you hit the FT.

3+2+1+3+1 = 10 pts in .7 seconds


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> Imagine shooting a 3 and someone hits you hard on the head for a flagrant foul, while you are on the breakaway... a buzzer shot for example but you shot it a bit too early with about .7 seconds left. You shoot first 3, get fouled on the break away and its a flagrant. Which means 3 points from the 3, 2 FT shots from the breakaway foul, you make both. Thats 5 points. Plus the FT from the 3 point FG, thats 1 point. And you get the ball with .7 seconds left and you hit a 3 at the buzzer... and you get fouled, you hit the FT.
> 
> *3+2+1+3+1 = 9 pts in .7 seconds*


:lol: You did all of that work but 3+2+1+3+1 = *10*


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Fray said:


> :lol: You did all of that work but 3+2+1+3+1 = *10*


:lol:

LOL!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Doh!! lol... thanks ill fix it


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

How embarrassing...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> How embarrassing...


Not at all.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Like said before, the Jazz had a 7-point possession last night. Ronnie Brewer had a breakaway and was fouled - ruled intentional. He hit both free throws. Fisher then hit a 3 and got fouled on the shot, missed it, then Boozer got a lay-up right after.

I've never seen that before. Ironically enough, I was there, too, in Atlanta. It gave the Jazz momentum to make a big comeback and post 40 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Steez said:


> Imagine shooting a 3 and someone hits you hard on the head for a flagrant foul, while you are on the breakaway... a buzzer shot for example but you shot it a bit too early with about .7 seconds left. You shoot first 3, get fouled on the break away and its a flagrant. Which means 3 points from the 3, 2 FT shots from the breakaway foul, you make both. Thats 5 points. Plus the FT from the 3 point FG, thats 1 point. And you get the ball with .7 seconds left and you hit a 3 at the buzzer... and you get fouled, you hit the FT.
> 
> 3+2+1+3+1 = 10 pts in .7 seconds


and plus 2 technical fouls


----------

